# Sex addiction e altri casini.



## scrittore (28 Novembre 2013)

Alessandra. Ho un appuntamento con lei al bar. Mi tiene aggiornato sui lavori alla Maxwell.
E' lo stesso bar dove l'ho vista la prima volta. In tutto questo tempo ha mantenuto il suo stile gotic dark ma ha imparato ad adottare un look più consono a seconda della circostanza.
In poco meno di un anno è riuscita a sostituirmi nei rapporti con Giulia e la Maxwell & co. dando a me, di fatto, più tempo per pensare ad altre attività.
In effetti, i miei casini non sono affatto finiti.
Ho due problemi molto importanti da risolvere.
Il primo riguarda proprio la Maxwell & Co e tutti i contratti aperti che la mia nuova società ha ereditato e deve chiudere.
Una volta chiusi devo trovare altre attività da fare altrimenti finisce che mando tutto all'aria. Questa volta davvero.
Il secondo problema però è più importante, ma lo affronto sempre nella maniera sbagliata.

Lo capisco quando guardo Alessandra negli occhi senza nascondere la stima che provo nei suoi  confronti mentre mi aggiorna sulle attività aperte, i problemi e i  pettegolezzi che circolano all'interno della società di Giulia.
Lo capisco che sto sbagliando...ma non faccio nulla per rimediare.

Lo percepisco quando vedo che anche Lei è contenta per come la sto guardando. per quella fiducia che le  ho accordato e che l'ha resa consapevole  che, in qualche modo, mi  sta aiutando.
Percepisco il mio problema. Tuttavia non mi fermo. 

<Ti vedi ancora con Andrea?>
"Si, ci vediamo alla Maxwell, anche lui praticamente è stato incaricato da Giulia a seguire le nostre attività".
Giustamente, penso, con una bambolina gotica al mio posto che divertimento c'è? 
<Mi ricordo che eravate particolarmente affiatati.>
"Si, ogni tanto ci vediamo anche fuori dall'ufficio se è questo che vuoi sapere.E' un problema? "
<Nessuno in particolare, però fai attenzione a non confondere la vita privata con il lavoro>
Il sorriso di Alessandra è ipnotico. Resto fermo a guardarla e a pensare a cosa si nasconde dietro quelle labbra tinte di rosso carmiglio.
Da qualche parte nella mia mente so già dove andrò a finire. Ma quel sorriso è un ottimo capro espiatorio. La scusa ideale per evitare di alzarmi e mettere un punto a quello che sta succedendo.

<perchè sorridi cosi?> le dico istintivamente.
"perchè se devo fare attenzione a qualcuno, direi che quel qualcuno sei proprio tu"
<Sembro il tipo di persona che può far del male a qualcuno?>
Un sorriso. Il mio. La mano che va a cercare il bicchiere per evitare di posarsi altrove.
"Se parliamo di affari direi proprio di si." 
Un sorriso. Il suo. Un'altra mano, la sua, solleva una calice di prosecco e lo posa sulle labbra. 
<Qui parliamo di lavoro Alessandra> le dico svuotando il mio bicchiere.
"Già...di lavoro" replica lei seccata.
<O forse di entrambe le cose> dico io...senza nemmeno riflettere. 

Alessandra, il suo sorriso, le sue labbra che sussurrano sul mio orecchio...

"lo facciamo da te? Come l'altra volta?"

Ed è qui che sbaglio. Quando non chiudo. Quando non lascio correre. 
Quando non la lascio andare via con un nuovo appuntamento segnato sul tablet. 
Quando accetto il gioco della seduzione e lo lascio andare avanti fino a   vedere dove porta...

<Si, come l'altra volta>

...fino a vedere a che punto riusciamo ad arrivare   prima di ferirci...o farci del male.


----------

